# Régressions au fil des versions iOS



## igloo (16 Octobre 2011)

Voici des régressions.En avez-vous reperé d'autres ?


1- appli musique: les paroles des chansons ont disparu depuis ios5.....


2- ajout d'onglet mais suppression de la page contenant toutes les dernières vignettes (images page web). Safari pour Mac et Pc avec rajouté cette page....
Ios5...


3- le raccourci "double-click" sur le bouton permettait de choisir d'afficher le page de recherche. Très efficace qq soit l'endroit où l'on était.
Après iOS 4.2.1 le double-click gère le  "multiappli" et le triple click ne donne pas ce choix de recherche.
En attendant une icône de recherche ou un nouveau geste ou le triple-click


----------

